# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  ترفيعات في مديرية الامن العام

## الحصن نيوز

*صدرت الارادة الملكية السامية بالموافقة على قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 2650 تاريخ 28/9/2010م* بترفيع الضباط والوكلاء التاليه أسماءهم من رتبهم الى الرتب التي تليها .
*







*من رتبة عقيد الى رتبة عميد 


*الرتبة*الاسم
عقيد*داود سعدالدين هاكوز
عقيد ركن*احمد محمد حمادات
عقيد ركن*سعدالدين ابراهيم سعيد العوامله
عقيد ركن*موسى علي العبود
عقيد ركن*عبدالله صالح شبلي العدوان
عقيد*قاسم متروك سلامه ابو شتال




*من رتبة مقدم الى رتبة عقيد*

الرتبة*الاسم
مقدم*اسماعيل يوسف خليل البحري
مقدم*هاشم محمد الخصاونه
مقدم*عبير رياض المجالي
مقدم*ماجد جمال المجالي
مقدم*مازن غسان مهيار
مقدم*ياسين يحيى الموصلي
مقدم*نضال مامون خليل
مقدم*سطام ابراهيم جميل
مقدم*أمجد ثلجي القطارنه
مقدم*سعيد محمد القواسمه
مقدم*أيمن ياسين الطراونه
مقدم*وسيم بشير الريالات
مقدم*فوزي عطا الرفاعي
مقدم*عمر شاهر أبوحمور
مقدم*عليان محمد الخرابشه




*من رتبة رائد الى رتبة مقدم* 

الرتبة*الاسم
رائد*هاني سليمان اسماعيل القيسي
رائد*خلدون محمد عبدالرحمن
رائد*محمد سعيد سالم الهملان
رائد*أمجد عبداللطيف مسعود الخضيري
رائد*محمد ضافي عقيل
رائد*ابراهيم محمد ايوب
رائد*محمود علي سليمان الحوراني
رائد*عامر سليمان يوسف الهباهبه
رائد*محمدخير موسى نهار العمري
رائد*احمد محمد حسين عبيدات
رائد*بلال محمد عيسى
رائد*احمد قاسم عقله
رائد*محمد عبدالفتاح خنيفس العودات
رائد*احمد عليان مقبل أبوزيد
رائد*بولص توفيق ابراهيم
رائد*عدنان حسن كريم الذيابات
رائد*مازن خليل ابراهيم
رائد*مجدي صلاح الدين الخص
رائد*عماد محمد فالح
رائد*عبدالباسط رجا احمد
رائد*محمد زيد سالم العمري
رائد*وجيه محمود ضيف الله
رائد*فلاح سليم عبدالله جلاغيف
رائد*ابراهيم عيسى خليل بلتاجي
رائد*محمد موسى طايل الشياب
رائد*خلف سليمان سويلم الجبور
رائد*خالد قعيد حسين السرحان
رائد*عبدالله جميل محمد الحسنات
رائد*ظاهر رداد حسن قرشي
رائد*عماد ضيف الله عطيوى
رائد*عامر عبدالحميد حسن قطيشات 
رائد*محمد فرحان سالم القضاه
رائد*ذوقان احمد ابراهيم عبيدات
رائد*جمال سليمان سليمان الختاتنه
رائد*أسامه محمد عليان الدويري
رائد*أمجد حسن مرشد المهيرات
رائد*بلال عبدالفتاح عبدالرحمن العوامله
رائد*زياد محمد حسان
رائد*موسى سعيد عايش
رائد*عمر محمد عبدالله اجويعد
رائد*جميل ابراهيم حمد
رائد*ادريس سليمان عواد
رائد*نمر خالد محمد مياس
رائد*نواف مطرد فلاح
رائد*صالح علي عبدالله
رائد*وائل علي احمد الذنيبات
رائد*اشرف محمد فالح العطار 
رائد*طالب سالم ضيف الله الخوالده 
رائد*حسن محمد علي خريسات
رائد*موسى محمد سليمان الدروبي
رائد*عامر صالح عريوه الرتيمات
رائد*محمد عبدالمجيد موسى العدوان
رائد*عامر حامد سالم
رائد*يوسف سالم علي
رائد*خلف عبدالله نجاع
رائد*نعيم مصطفى عبدالرحمن
رائد*احمد مصطفى محمد
رائد*زكريا فضل محمد
رائد*عبدالكريم محمود قبيل الشياب
رائد*سامر شفيق خليف الهوامله
رائد*أمجد سليم محمد السليم
رائد*خالد علي خالد الضمور
رائد*زياد محمود علي الحجاج
رائد*ياسر طالب راجي الخزاعله
رائد*شاهر عبدالله مفلح العدوان
رائد*خالد اكريم محمد
رائد*هاني علي محمد
رائد*سائد عبدالوهاب القطاونه
رائد*هاني عبدالرزاق بني هاني
رائد*عبدالله حسين ذياب ملكاوي
رائد*يوسف علي طعيمه النجداوي
رائد*خالد ابراهيم لافي المعايطه
رائد*ماهر حلمي محسن ابو سويلم
رائد*حسني عبدالله ابراهيم السعود
رائد*رمزي احمد علي الخصاونه
رائد*يوسف عوض الله يوسف
رائد*احمد علي سليمان العموش
رائد*محمد عبدالله خضر
رائد*عاطف انيس يونس
رائد*مصطفى سليمان مصطفى
رائد*عبدالباسط سعيد احمد
رائد*محمد طليفيح عوده
رائد*عبدالجليل محمد حسن الخلايله
رائد*احمد عطاالله سالم المشاقبه
رائد*محمود عبدالله يوسف حبايبه
رائد*ابراهيم مصطفى عقله




*من رتبة نقيب الى رتبة رائد*

الرتبة*الاسم
نقيب*خالد سلامه علي
نقيب*عبدالاله صالح ظاهر
نقيب*علي قاسم علي سلامه
نقيب*محمد رضوان علي التميمي
نقيب*طلال محمد عبدالله الجدوع
نقيب*احمد سلمان حميدي المشاقبه
نقيب*صالح مطلق خالد العيسى
نقيب*محمد حسين عبدالله الشويات
نقيب*محمد عيد* مطلق هويمل
نقيب*فؤاد الياس محمد أبو دعوس
نقيب*صبحيه محمود حمد 
نقيب*فاديه عبدالله علي العلاوي
نقيب*بيان ابراهيم عواد 
نقيب*فداء محمود محمد الهباهبه
نقيب*عزيزه فندي مفلح الرفاعي
نقيب*ناجح قسيم نهار السليم
نقيب*يوسف احمد عقله معابره
نقيب*لطف الرحمن عبدالرحيم المبيضين
نقيب*سمير حسني مصطفى أبو* الهيجاء 
نقيب*محمود عبدالرحمن مصطفى حسين
نقيب*رياض عبدالله محمد العمايره
نقيب*مالك عيسى عواد حداد
نقيب*عبدالحليم عوده سليمان* الزبون
نقيب*محمود سلامه العلي الشرمان
نقيب*عبدالحليم خالد عبدالحليم سليمان
نقيب*عبدالله احمد سالم السعودي
نقيب*عبدالرؤوف سالم يوسف الخوالده
نقيب*علي محمد دروبي "الثبيتات العمرو"
نقيب*خليفه علي احمد مزاري
نقيب*رائد محمد حسين القيسي
نقيب*بشار احمد رشيد العطار
نقيب*هاشم قطيش حسين عليوات
نقيب*عامر جميل عبدالله الزعبي
نقيب*عادل سليمان حسين أبو دامس
نقيب*فراس محمد حسين بطاح
نقيب*عبدالحليم عبدالستار سلامه
نقيب*هايل سالم احمد جبر
نقيب*ماجد عبدالحافظ عبدالرحمن*********** 
نقيب*سامي يوسف عيسى الربضي
نقيب*ضيف الله توفيق موسى الحراحشه
نقيب*احمد محمد عبدالسلام فريحات
نقيب*علي محمود سعيد خمايسه
نقيب*علي محمد علي الشقيري
نقيب*حمزه مصطفى محمد القضاه
نقيب*هاشم ابراهيم صالح العناسوه
نقيب*علي عبدالكريم عواد مهيرات
نقيب*محمود ابراهيم سالم المبيضين
نقيب*محمد عيد حسن احمد الطوالبه
نقيب*اسماعيل يعقوب محمود احمد
نقيب*ابراهيم محمد سرور القادري
نقيب*عادل ريحان محمد الزعبي
نقيب*نضال يوسف مفلح البشابشه
نقيب*ايمن فريد سليم خصيب
نقيب*محمد عبد ربه عبدالحميد أبو نصر
نقيب*سلامه عبدالمجيد سليمان المعاسفه
نقيب*هشام محمود احمد الرماضنه
نقيب*احمد محمد حسن الشدفان
نقيب*خالد عايد احمد المجالي
نقيب*سلطان ابراهيم هلال المطرمي
نقيب*جهاد خليفه محمد
نقيب*صالح علي عليان القعايده
نقيب*ابراهيم عبدالرحمن ابراهيم
نقيب*ابراهيم محمد سليمان سلامه
نقيب*موسى احمد موسى المبيضين
نقيب*فؤاد احمد حسين الجراح
نقيب*عدنان خلف خليفه الزواهره
نقيب*فكري احمد حميدان أبو العدس
نقيب*ميلاد حمد اسماعيل الصمادي
نقيب*نايف ضيف الله محمد الدبايبه
نقيب*سليم احمد سليم محمود
نقيب*عصام تيسير حيدر الزاغه
نقيب*محمود محي الدين ناصر
نقيب*بسام محمود رجا الحنيطي
نقيب*معن خالد عطالله العضايله
نقيب*نضال عبدالله حسن الهزايمه
نقيب*محمد سالم محمد المستريحي
نقيب*منير محمد ربحي عبدالسلام
نقيب*حمدان سويلم المقيدم الحسبان
نقيب*انور محمد محمود الطيار
نقيب*محمد حميد شحاده عذاريه
نقيب*علي جميل ابراهيم أبو كف
نقيب*سامر علي عوض النجار
نقيب*محمد عبدالرحمن الرشيد* الرشيد
نقيب*احمد دواس ابراهيم المجادله
نقيب*جهاد محمد نهار النمر
نقيب*سامي علي محمد المهيرات
نقيب*محمد مفضي طعان الجازي
نقيب*محمد احمد سليمان الزيود
نقيب*محمد مطلق محمد الهبارنه
نقيب*احمد عبدالكريم عبدالله المومني
نقيب*خالد بدر احمد الزعبي
نقيب*رياض سبع عبدالله الشيخ
نقيب*جهاد محمد يعقوب عوده
نقيب*موفق موسى عايد البديرات
نقيب*عاهد محمد محمود علاونه
نقيب*مشهور عبدالحميد سالم الرواشده
نقيب*ايمن معيش ذياب الطراونه
نقيب*اسماعيل سليمان محمد المشاقبه
نقيب*فلاح سالم محمد البيراوي
نقيب*وليد جميل عبدالكريم حنون
نقيب*زاهر كمال سلامه الرحاحله
نقيب*اشرف أدوارد يوسف الربضي
نقيب*سامي ضيف الله مطلق الزبن
نقيب*هنا احمد فلاح البرايسه
نقيب*فاطمه محمد عيد عقيل
نقيب*ايمان عبدالوهاب فلاح
نقيب*محمود فلاح مطلق الشلوح
نقيب*ضيف الله سويلم بخيت
نقيب*ايمن مزلوه ارحيل البداينه
نقيب*نسيم توفيق محمد سالم
نقيب*يوسف موسى يوسف الشبلي
نقيب*سهى جبريل منصور 
نقيب*رحاب بسيم سليم المدانات
نقيب*عطاف محمد حمدان النصيرات
نقيب*فاديه عادل تركي الهنداوي
نقيب*عمر محمد مصطفى الهياجنه
نقيب*عبدالرحمن علي سلامه
نقيب*ناجح محمود ابراهيم المعايطه
نقيب*بدر محمد عبدالله البدارين
نقيب*فواز محمد أحمود القطيش
نقيب*خالد محمود ذيب المحارمه
نقيب*عبدالقادر عبدالعزيز محمود الشايب
نقيب*مروان ابراهيم يوسف العمري
نقيب*محمود عبدالرحمن محمود كلوب
نقيب*بسام مبروك فالح النوايسه
نقيب*احمد شريف محمود ناصر
نقيب*ايمن عبدالرحمن هليل العموش
نقيب*سرور عوض سرور الوقفي
نقيب*عبدالكريم عاطف عبدالكريم القاضي
نقيب*محمد طلال أبو عامود
نقيب*احمد محمد محمد عيسى
نقيب*ثائر علي سالم العلي
نقيب*عبدالباسط علي قاسم علاونه
نقيب*عمر محمد محمود القاسم
نقيب*عمر غازي عوض أبو مزهر
نقيب*محمد محي الدين احمد السيد
نقيب*علي احمد محمود الشواقفه
نقيب*خالد عبدالقادر صالح علاونه
نقيب*احمد عزام نهار حموري
نقيب*محمد عيسى عبدالرحمن منصور
نقيب*طارق ياسين محمد الزغلوان
نقيب*لؤي محمد سعيد ارشيدات
نقيب*مقبل فلاح حامد الشرفات
نقيب*سليمان حمود ه سليمان الغرايبه
نقيب*تيسير محمد جلال عوده الفواعير
نقيب*جمال علي احمد الفقيه
نقيب*حسن عواد محمد النعيمي
نقيب*تيسير محمد علي الحتامله
نقيب*حسين محمد فضل الذيابات
نقيب*قصي ابراهيم محمد العمري
نقيب*مأمون رمضان فرحان البطاح
نقيب*علي محمد منصور دراوشه
نقيب*خليل محمد طلاق القطيفان
نقيب*فراس فوزان محمد أبو دلو
نقيب*محمد عويد فليح العلكومي
نقيب*محمد فهد احمد الخريشه
نقيب*محمد علي منصور دراوشه
نقيب*هاني نايف مزعل الروابده
نقيب*اسماعيل حسن محمود الصعوب
نقيب*محمد سليم سلمان اللصاصمه
نقيب*عبدالله تركي عبدالله المومني
نقيب*بكر سليمان محمد أبو هزيم
نقيب*بلال راسم محمد الصمادي
نقيب*عامر خليف زعل الحمادين
نقيب*سامي محمود شحاده علي
نقيب*وليد حسين محمد علي
نقيب*جميل احمد حمود العمري
نقيب*محمد عياده فلاح المساعيد
نقيب*قاسم محمد علي محمد المصري
نقيب*عبدالله حسين محمد احمد
نقيب*حسن محمد مصطفى فطيمات
نقيب*صدقي زكي قاسم أبو الهيجاء
نقيب*محمد عبدالكريم حامد الخطيب
نقيب*عبدالله حسن حسين الشريقين
نقيب*عبدالله احمد علي الجراح
نقيب*فهد عواد عوض سعيد
نقيب*اديب عبدالنبي عبدالرحمن مصطفى
نقيب*فيصل محمد طالب مقدادي
نقيب*جمعه دخيل الله صبحي دنيدن
نقيب*عماد لطفي فياض حمد
نقيب*بسام محمد مفلح العمري





*من رتبة ملازم1 الى رتبة نقيب* 

الرتبة*الاسم
ملازم1*حسن محمد سالم الحرايزة
ملازم1*محمود سالم ضيف الله مكاحله
ملازم1*ابراهيم عبدالرزاق مفلح قواسمه
ملازم1*موسى جميل عايد حجازين
ملازم1*شاهر احمود عبدالله الطويقات
ملازم1*ابراهيم معروف حسن النعيم
ملازم1*سليم خالد سليم البيايضه
ملازم1*محمد محمود مطلق مغايره
ملازم1*احمد زهير عبدالكريم الحياري
ملازم1*هليل فالح خليف السايل
ملازم1*راضي سليمان هاجس الجهني
ملازم1*صالح عابد مشرف بني خالد
ملازم1*صايل مهدي غصاب السميرات
ملازم1*احمد خلف فناطل الكعابنه
ملازم1*احمد سليمان علي الشوابكه
ملازم1*فيصل حسان عبدربه الحباشنه
ملازم1*محمد مناور شافي المعيوف
ملازم1*احمد ابراهيم محمد فريحات
ملازم1*ناصر احمد عبدالرحيم الخرابشه
ملازم1*فراس فاروق احمد اصلان
ملازم1*عاهد احمد عبدالكريم كايد
ملازم1*نضال محمد عواد العوامله
ملازم1*احمد عبدالله سليمان شرادقه
ملازم1*نصر شاهين جزاء الغثيان
ملازم1*امطرد محمد سلمان الفواعره
ملازم1*ياسر محمد سليمان الصوف
ملازم1*احمد شبيب كايد العدوان
ملازم1*امجد هشام محمد غرايبه
ملازم1*رياض سليمان فلاح* الهزيم
ملازم1*قسيم عليان حسين عليمات
ملازم1*حسن فالح خلف الغطامات
ملازم1*مازن نصر هزاع ابوالبصل
ملازم1*منير يوسف محمود ربحي
ملازم1*هاني عقله احمد العمري
ملازم1*ياسر محمد عباس فرحان
ملازم1*عبدالفتاح محمد العلي الخرابشه
ملازم1*رامي عبدالهادي احمد الطراونه
ملازم1*اسامه نادر عبدالمجيد ابوظلام
ملازم1*محمد احمد مرشد هزايمه
ملازم1*رائد سامي رشيد هارون
ملازم1*ماجد سلامه* عبدالله* العمايره
ملازم1*محمد فهد عبدالله السويدان
ملازم1*نظمي ابراهيم ذياب الزواوي
ملازم1*محمود فرج حسن الفقهاء
ملازم1*نظام فوزي محمود عبيدات
ملازم1*منصور احمد طالب العويسي
ملازم1*ايمن عزالدين يعقوب ابزاخ
ملازم1*صالح محمد دخل الله النوايسه
ملازم1*فيصل تركي امين طردات
ملازم1*حسين يوسف سلامه السلامات
ملازم1*عاطف محمد فرج الشوابكه
ملازم1*جمال محمد احمد الرحاحله
ملازم1*ساجده محمد عبدالرؤوف حمدان
ملازم1*ميرفت اديب نعمه النصراوي
ملازم1*عبدالله مرجي عليان الخوالده
ملازم1*ثائر محمد احمد عبدالمجيد
ملازم1*عمر قاسم سليم القضاه
ملازم1*محمد جميل عبدالكريم الشوابكه
ملازم1*مروان فضل محمود مشه
ملازم1*عناد ممدوح ربيع الجازي
ملازم1*عيسى هلال* مرزوق* بني خالد
ملازم1*محمد مهاوش سالم سلمان
ملازم1*حسن صياح حسن المساعيد
ملازم1*سميح خلف سالم الاسعد
ملازم1*عبدالله مقبل زايد الغبين
ملازم1*محمد خلف عيد الزبن
ملازم1*سليمان منصور صالح الروسان
ملازم1*جميل محمد امين الحبايبه
ملازم1*بسام عزالدين ذياب المهنا
ملازم1*نعمان عبدالكريم عبدالقادر السعايده
ملازم1*محمد حسن محمد الالفي
ملازم1*عبدالله احمد سليمان الصلاحات
ملازم1*زياد محمد سالم ابوعلوش
ملازم1*كسرى محمد صالح الشناق
ملازم1*محمد علي سلامه* العمارين
ملازم1*علي عوض فليح الزبون
ملازم1*عماد فلاح* احمد* الدراوشه
ملازم1*خلف مفلح محمد السرحان
ملازم1*سليمان جميل سليمان عربيات
ملازم1*محمد حجازي ابراهيم الوققي
ملازم1*اسامه عبدالحليم محمد الحليق
ملازم1*عبدالنور حسين سالم العجارمه
ملازم1*محمد علي حسين الطوره
ملازم1*محمد محمود علي الكلوب
ملازم1*قاسم محمد عارف ياسين
ملازم1*جمال عبدالكريم الربيع السعايده
ملازم1*ياسين ابراهيم سليمان الدباس
ملازم1*عمر محمد طباع المشاقبه
ملازم1*حمد كاسب خطار الشموط
ملازم1*سالم شراري قاسم سالم
ملازم1*ياسر صالح محمد الفواعير
ملازم1*احمد غديغان داود الخضرات
ملازم1*خالد عبد محمد الحامد
ملازم1*غالب جميل علي السواعير
ملازم1*عبدالله محمد قطيش الشرعه
ملازم1*رسمي ابراهيم عبدالكريم الفقهاء
ملازم1*نواف بخيت رجا الغريب
ملازم1*احمد ابراهيم محمد الزيدانين
ملازم1*سالم عبدالرحمن عايد التراكيه
ملازم1*محمود عبدالرزاق محمد الخليفات
ملازم1*فراس سالم رضوان الفاعوري
ملازم1*سامح محمد خلف العليمي
ملازم1*جهاد عيسى محمد المقابله
ملازم1*عثمان عبدالرزاق* ابوهزيم
ملازم1*فؤاد مروان عبدالرحمن الجمل
ملازم1*عقيل سالم عقيل قندح
ملازم1*محمد ياسين محمد الخوالده
ملازم1*خالد زكي جميل الخطيب
ملازم1*عمر سليمان حمد بني خالد
ملازم1*محمد علي ارشيد ابوعكيك
ملازم1*باسم عبدالمجيد اسماعيل محمد
ملازم1*سليمان سالم عبدالله ابورمان
ملازم1*جسيم حمدان ذفيل ابوحرب
ملازم1*سالم محمد موسى الصويلحين
ملازم1*منصور عقله عبدالله المحاميد
ملازم1*محمد مصطفى سالم ابوالبندوره
ملازم1*عاكف شاكر عبدربه المطارنه
ملازم1*عصام عيد هليل الربيحات
ملازم1*خالد جبر سعيد سعيد
ملازم1*عدنان ابراهيم حسين الرفاعي
ملازم1*احمد مصطفى محمد الكايد
ملازم1*علي حميد عواد المهيرات
ملازم1*باسم محمد علي المصري
ملازم1*عبدالمحسن يوسف كساب الخوالده
ملازم1*زياد مصطفى محمد الداهود
ملازم1*احمد سليمان حسين العايده
ملازم1*فيصل محمود جعفر العساسفه
ملازم1*محمد سالم عبدالله الضليل
ملازم1*حسن عبدالله سليمان الرواشده
ملازم1*عدنان خليفه عايد الخلايله
ملازم1*غازي ابراهيم احمد الرقيبات
ملازم1*معن سليمان علي عبيدات
ملازم1*صباح جمال حمدو الرماضين
ملازم1*موسى محمد فضي الراشد
ملازم1*احمد محمد ابراهيم ابوهنيه
ملازم1*علي محمود علي العمر
ملازم1*جهاد محمد منصور المخاتره
ملازم1*كمال يوسف ابراهيم ابوقمر
ملازم1*صالح خلف عليان الشوابكه
ملازم1*محمد احمد صالح العمري
ملازم1*حسن عواد جدعان الشرفات
ملازم1*محمد حسني حسن الشرفات
ملازم1*قاسم محمد موسى بركات
ملازم1*محمد احمد محمد عزام
ملازم1*غالب جميل سعد السمارنه
ملازم1*موسى محمد مصباح العيسى
ملازم1*زياد جمعه محمد الدعجه
ملازم1*ايمن جهاد فوزي عزام
ملازم1*خلدون سالم صبيح الخوالده
ملازم1*فواز عبدالهادي عايد الخلايله
ملازم1*عمران عادل سالم صلاح
ملازم1*محمود جميل محمد النسور
ملازم1*محمود عبدالله محمد الخالدي
ملازم1*ماهر زيد يوسف التل
ملازم1*عمر احمد محمود الشريده
ملازم1*حكم سلامه* علي* حسن
ملازم1*جعفر علي سعد الشوابكه
ملازم1*زيد نايل عيسى الفقهاء
ملازم1*سميح علي سعود الخلايله
ملازم1*اياد جبر خالد الجبر
ملازم1*علي كامل عوده المشاقبه
ملازم1*خالد احمد عقيل الخوالده
ملازم1*فخري صلاح* محمود* نوافله
ملازم1*محمود محمد انيس يوسف
ملازم1*عبدالكريم عليان عبدالكريم ابودامس
ملازم1*عمر عايد محمد المعايطه
ملازم1*رضوان احمد عبدالله عياد
ملازم1*محمود ياسين يوسف الغنيمين
ملازم1*موسى محمد ربيع العبيدات
ملازم1*يونس محمد عوض علي
ملازم1*داود خالد سالم ابوالشيخ
ملازم1*راضي سليمان فرج الرواجفه
ملازم1*يوسف محمد موسى الصرايره
ملازم1*خالد محمود علي عمايره
ملازم1*مصلح مرتضي ابراهيم الجعفري
ملازم1*اسامه محمد ابراهيم العبادي
ملازم1*بلال* عبدالقادر* محمد* ابونصر
ملازم1*زياد حسين علي الزعبي
ملازم1*بلال* حسني* محمد* الجازي
ملازم1*فارس اعقيل سليم البواب
ملازم1*مدحت ياسين عبدالصمد الرواشده
ملازم1*ماهر محمد عبدالرحمن بني موسى
ملازم1*حميد عوده عبدالقادر السكارنه
ملازم1*عبدالله موسى فلاح* ابوزين
ملازم1*احمد حسني عقله شقيرات
ملازم1*صالح علي محمد البراسنه
ملازم1*نهاد ابراهيم عمر عساف
ملازم1*قصي خالد محمد عبدالله
ملازم1*عبدالخالق شحاده عبد غريسي
ملازم1*طايل ياسين عثمان الكساسبه
ملازم1*ابراهيم عوض محمد الرجوب
ملازم1*ربيع عوده فلاح* البداينه
ملازم1*ناصر سويعد ناصر المراعيه
ملازم1*سعيد خزاعي محمد مفلح الحر
ملازم1*طالب علي عقيلات* الشعار
ملازم1*احمد محمد عيسى المجالي
ملازم1*حسن ابراهيم جمعه ابومحفوظ
ملازم1*ايمن عبدالودود شكري البكري
ملازم1*عزام نايف احمد الهويدي
ملازم1*ماهر خالد محمد الحرازنه
ملازم1*علي احمد محمد العبادي
ملازم1*ماجد كامل عايد الزيادين
ملازم1*باسم احمد سليمان صندوقه
ملازم1*محمود بشير حامد العتامين
ملازم1*نبيل عبدالكريم صالح سماره
ملازم1*خلدون محمدعيد حسن السخني
ملازم1*حسين فتحي توفيق مراشده
ملازم1*يوسف انور حمد الطويسات
ملازم1*معتز محمد صالح جرادات
ملازم1*محمد طالب سالم قضاه
ملازم1*خالد صبح عطاالله الجعافره
ملازم1*محمد غديفان حسين الفقهاء
ملازم1*احمد عبدالرحيم محمد الحامد
ملازم1*محمد عبدالله احمد الكراسنه
ملازم1*امجد محمد عبدالمعطي الطراونه
ملازم1*اميه زيد خليل الروسان
ملازم1*ابراهيم سلمان مبروك الصرايره
ملازم1*قاسم محمد سويلم السعيديين
ملازم1*ياسين عبدالله فوزي سلامات
ملازم1*عصام عبدالفتاح احمد الخطيب
ملازم1*سائد شكري مصطفى العبد
ملازم1*هاجس عبدالكريم هاجس الحجاج
ملازم1*زياد عبدالله عبدالكريم الصميعات
ملازم1*موسى ابراهيم خلف الجريري
ملازم1*احمد يوسف علي الشريده
ملازم1*موسى محمد حسين الحراحشه
ملازم1*عارف رزق الله عواد العليمات
ملازم1*طايل ابراهيم عطاالله المصري
ملازم1*عبدالمعطي علي عقيل المشاقبه
ملازم1*باسل محمد احمد باكير
ملازم1*محمد فوزي محسن حتامله
ملازم1*خالد عطاالله احمد حموري
ملازم1*خالد غصاب احمد هزيم
ملازم1*محمد عبد سالم حسن
ملازم1*مفضي اهلال المفضي جوارنه
ملازم1*سيد عبدالكريم عبدالغني قبلاوي
ملازم1*توفيق تركي سليمان ابودله
ملازم1*رائد وصفي حسن الشمالي
ملازم1*منير صالح عبدالله عديلات
ملازم1*حسام جميل مصطفى محمود
ملازم1*ماجد علي اسماعيل الطويل
ملازم1*زهير يوسف قطيش الهبارنه
ملازم1*باسم عبد الحافظ عقيل السلامات
ملازم1*صالح ابراهيم صالح الشيخ
ملازم1*موسى يحيي ابراهيم المزايده
ملازم1*سامي محمد عايش الجمل
ملازم1*عيسى سلمان مضعان الكعابنه
ملازم1*رائد محمد احمد المومني
ملازم1*احمد عبدالفتاح كريم السليحات
ملازم1*صلاح الدين محمد سعيد الطوالبه
ملازم1*هشام خليل عقله العرضان
ملازم1*اكرم يوسف محمدخير الغانم
ملازم1*باسل جميل محمد العلي
ملازم1*سليم سالم عليان المسيلم
ملازم1*خالد ابراهيم عليان السليحات
ملازم1*خلف عبدالرحيم احمد المناصير
ملازم1*احمد عبدالحليم محمد ابورمان
ملازم1*سند عبدالمجيد سليم المجالي
ملازم1*محمد عوض حسن بني عيسى
ملازم1*محمد جميل محمد عبادي
ملازم1*عمر يوسف فاضل الحمالين
ملازم1*عادل محمد موسى شنان
ملازم1*مجدي عبدالرحمن حسين رشايده
ملازم1*حازم حمد سعود المجالي
ملازم1*حسين سليمان مسلم العظامات
ملازم1*سليمان احمد سليمان السنيان
ملازم1*فايز عيد سليمان الجبور
ملازم1*نضال احمد عبدالله ابورمان
ملازم1*يوسف حسن ارشيد العفيف
ملازم1*ايمان اسماعيل سليمان النجداوي
ملازم1*سناء حنا سالم حداد
ملازم1*نايفه عطاالله علي الصرايره
ملازم1*ثروة فياض احمد العدوان
ملازم1*اسمهان شامان سالم المراشده
ملازم1*علياء ثامر عبيد الزقاريط
ملازم1*هنديه يوسف سعيد الحنيطي
ملازم1*عمار عبدالحميد احمد ابوهزيم
ملازم1*حلمي سليم محسن النويري
ملازم1*احمد محمد ابراهيم بكر
ملازم1*بسام حسن ضيف الله محمد
ملازم1*محمد عبدالقادر عبدالعزيز علاوي
ملازم1*عواد سيار عويد بني خالد
ملازم1*عبدالله خلف مهاوش السرحان
ملازم1*خليل سليمان عقله الجبول
ملازم1*صالح عواد عبدالله السمحين
ملازم1*سيف عبدالمهدي حمد الرواشده
ملازم1*وحيد حميده عبدالرحمن عفانه
ملازم1*خالد سالم محمد المخزومي
ملازم1*محمد عيسى نهار الرنسي
ملازم1*محمود رجا عقله العمري
ملازم1*نضال يوسف طاهر القبها
ملازم1*اسامه مصطفى محمد عامور
ملازم1*يوسف نزال سالم الخالدي
ملازم1*احمد خضر احمد قرباع
ملازم1*فيصل احمد صالح الدراوشه
ملازم1*مروان محمد فالح درادكه
ملازم1*اشرف كريم عبدالسلام الطراونه
ملازم1*نايف هاشم سويلم الحرافشه
ملازم1*محمد عثمان محمد عبدالحميد
ملازم1*احمد محمود عبدالرحمن ارشيدات
ملازم1*عبدالهادي اسماعيل صلاح* نوفل
ملازم1*حسن ساهي صالح بني حمد
ملازم1*خلدون ياسين محمد علاونه
ملازم1*محمد ابراهيم محمود ابورزق
ملازم1*فريز احمد طلال* البدوي
ملازم1*رمضان طه محمد السوالمه
ملازم1*خالد وليد عبدالكريم المومني
ملازم1*ركان محمود راكان الدغمي
ملازم1*بيان عيسى خليل الزيادين
ملازم1*هدى سالم عبدربه المواجده
ملازم1*ايمن مطلق سليمان البكور
ملازم1*فيصل علي محمود فريحات
ملازم1*غدير صالح عدنان النوفل
ملازم1*سهام سالم موسى ماضي
ملازم1*فاطمه عبد المحسن الحسن
ملازم1*اخلاص اميل جريس الحوراني
ملازم1*ريم محمد فيضي الجبور
ملازم1*محمد مصلح عبدربه الحجازي
ملازم1*بسام احمد قفطان العمري
ملازم1*محمود حسين احمد الخرابشه
ملازم1*امجد احمد عبدالقادر القديمات
ملازم1*حسن عبدالقادر مصطفى الرشدان
ملازم1*حسين عبدالكريم حسن الرحيل
ملازم1*لؤي محمد احمد عبدالعزيز
ملازم1*رداد مصطفى الرداد شطيرات
ملازم1*ابراهيم عوده عايد الحديد
ملازم1*مازن محمود حسن قزيح
ملازم1*امجد اسماعيل النوري المعاقبه
ملازم1*حامد حمد سالم دعيثان
ملازم1*علي احمد علي بني نصر
ملازم1*عادل موسى حسين الاقطش
ملازم1*محمد صالح عبد الحافظ الناصر
ملازم1*حسام عبدالله يوسف المقابله
ملازم1*محمد علي ابراهيم ربابعه
ملازم1*نائل محمد نايف قداره
ملازم1*هاني زيد عبدالله العمايره
ملازم1*علي محمد مصطفى صباح
ملازم1*نضال علي محمد العتيق
ملازم1*امجد عوني محمود صالح
ملازم1*ابراهيم خليل احمد الخليلي





*من رتبة ملازم2 الى ملازم1
*
الرتبة*الاسم
ملازم2*معاذ ماجد احمد الحوامده
ملازم2*مثقال سليم عوده الحباشنه
ملازم2*محمد خالد مفلح عبيدات
ملازم2*هيثم يونس عبدالكريم السواعير
ملازم2*فراس محمد سعيد محمود طشطوش
ملازم2*هادي محمد احمد القضاه
ملازم2*عمر داوود عبدالقادر زميلي
ملازم2*جودت قاسم عبدالسلام الخشمان
ملازم2*ابراهيم سالم فاضل الطواهيه
ملازم2*حسين فخري سليمان الصرايره
ملازم2*ماجد سليم يوسف القضاه
ملازم2*تيسير محمد سليمان الدهيسات
ملازم2*ابراهيم محمد حمد جوارنه
ملازم2*منذر خليل احمد حمدان
ملازم2*نبيل عبدالكريم محمد الشوهه
ملازم2*محمد نور منصور محمد الصمادي
ملازم2*ناهض علي فلاح السعايده
ملازم2*عوني عبدالله حسن العتوم
ملازم2*اكثم تركي علي مريان
ملازم2*عمر محمد قاسم* بني خالد
ملازم2*امين محمد جميل منصورالوردات
ملازم2*وائل حكمت فواز نصير
ملازم2*نضير علي فلاح* السواعيد
ملازم2*سليم قسيم سليم عبابنه
ملازم2*خالد عيسى محمد مقدادي
ملازم2*فراس محمد علي الشقيرات
ملازم2*سالم محمد علي المساعيد
ملازم2*عبدالكريم فلاح محمد بني سلامه
ملازم2*نايف عبدالله سلامه* شطناوي
ملازم2*حابس نزال سالم الخالدي
ملازم2*احمد محمد عيد افليح
ملازم2*محمد احمد خلف المساعفه
ملازم2*امين عبد احمد ابورمان
ملازم2*يحيى خليفه محمود العمري
ملازم2*حسين بدر احمد عبيدات
ملازم2*محمد غالب محمد الشبلي
ملازم2*احمد جميل مفلح اللافي
ملازم2*قتيبه مفلح مصطفى الختوم
ملازم2*حمزه سليمان احمد ابوجوده
ملازم2*محمد رشيد جربوع الشديفات
ملازم2*مصطفى محمود مصطفى طناش
ملازم2*احمد عبد ذيب المريدات
ملازم2*مصطفى محمد عوض الزعبي
ملازم2*رائد علي محمد الشويلات
ملازم2*عبدالمجيد حسين* الغني الرباعي
ملازم2*اشرف حمدالله يوسف الحياري
ملازم2*عصام عطاالله ذياب القطاطشه
ملازم2*احمد محمد احمد دراوشه
ملازم2*يزن خليفه صالح مقدادي
ملازم2*محمد علي موسى جرادات
ملازم2*معن احمد عبدالله القضاه
ملازم2*ناصر صالح سالم الزرو
ملازم2*باسل عبدالله احمد السلمان
ملازم2*سالم ابراهيم سالم رحاحله
ملازم2*محمد محمود حسن القعاقعه
ملازم2*مجاهد محمود محمد الفروخ
ملازم2*خالد احمد بخيت الذيب
ملازم2*ثامر محمد عبدالنبي كوافحه
ملازم2*انور محمد احمد السماعيل
ملازم2*كريم سند توفيق عطا
ملازم2*باسم موسى منصور عبيدات
ملازم2*عمر محسن صالح الذيابات
ملازم2*توفيق سالم خليف الدعجه
ملازم2*رائف محمود محمد بطايحه
ملازم2*نبيل عقيل عيسى الرماضنه
ملازم2*ايمن موسى عبدالله الفراج
ملازم2*سهى محمود عبدالكريم البلاونه 
ملازم2*ابو بكر محمود عبدالله بخيت
ملازم2*عماد عمر ناجي اسماعيل حمد
ملازم2*مصطفى محمد عقله الدلابيح
ملازم2*هشام حسن رجا الصالح
ملازم2*علي غانم هزاع الحوامده
ملازم2*صامد مرجي خلف الخلايله
ملازم2*جميل صالح حمدالله العوامره
ملازم2*مقبل لافي* مقبل* الخريشه
ملازم2*محمد جودت خليل حموري
ملازم2*هاشم منير محمود هيلات
ملازم2*عصر كامل فضل المجالي
ملازم2*سرحان منصور محمد الشلول
ملازم2*خالد سليمان عبدالله المومني
ملازم2*محمد عبدالرحمن عبدالرزاق العمري
ملازم2*عماد سلامه احمد السقرات
ملازم2*نوفل حسن صالح العلي
ملازم2*محمد سليمان مفلح عبيدات
ملازم2*طلال حامد حسن الرشاديه
ملازم2*محمدعلي بركات محمد بني يونس
ملازم2*معتصم عبدالكريم حمد كتوعه
ملازم2*فراس محمد صالح كناني
ملازم2*خالد عبد الحافظ عبدالعزيز المصالحه
ملازم2*سليمان محمد فرج النعانعه
ملازم2*بسام رضوان محمد ابوجلبان
ملازم2*عامر عبدالكريم خلف الصرايره
ملازم2*محمد محمود بركات شطناوي
ملازم2*عمر سبتي فلاح* الحطيمي
ملازم2*غانم علي حسين شطناوي
ملازم2*خالد بشير عبدالكريم العوامله
ملازم2*ماجد داود علي العبوس
ملازم2*وائل مطلق صالح مقدادي
ملازم2*فاروق جميل محمد ابوعابد
ملازم2*مالك محمد ابراهيم العمد
ملازم2*مأمون نايل حمد الحنيطي
ملازم2*معن حيدر حسين عيسى
ملازم2*اكرم عبداللطيف احمد الشنيكات
ملازم2*حسن احمد فالح كريزم
ملازم2*رائد موسى يوسف العلي
ملازم2*رجائي امين جادالله الضميدات
ملازم2*غالب محمدخير شتيوي هزايمه
ملازم2*ناجي عواد سالم الدعجه
ملازم2*عمر علي محمد الزريقات
ملازم2*علي محمد عبدالله شطناوي
ملازم2*امجد محمد سلامه الشمايله
ملازم2*مؤيد احمد محمد الشرمان
ملازم2*خليل علي ابراهيم الهروط
ملازم2*فرح ذياب محمد الجلامده
ملازم2*محمد محمود محمد الحياري
ملازم2*قتيبه شفيق سليمان المريان
ملازم2*وهبي نواف موسى نصايره
ملازم2*راضي محمود سلام* النوايشه
ملازم2*علي محمد محمود* الجوارنه
ملازم2*ليث محمد خليل قطيش
ملازم2*ناصر سند علي العثامنه
ملازم2*عوض حسين محمد الخطيب
ملازم2*خالد عيسى فرح سليمان
ملازم2*احمد حسن محمد الهملان
ملازم2*سامي محمد ضيف الله مكاحله
ملازم2*فيصل حسين يوسف الحسين
ملازم2*محمد شيشان نجيب باير
ملازم2*مصطفى موسى ذياب المريحي
ملازم2*احمد سلطي يوسف مهيرات
ملازم2*ايمن محمد محمود الزعيتر
ملازم2*احمد حربي محمود الكوفحي
ملازم2*راتب حميدان سلامه* الجبور
ملازم2*يوسف سليم حسن الدقس
ملازم2*نواف عثمان عيد السرحان
ملازم2*علي محمد سليمان القاضي
ملازم2*بسام سليمان خلف الكوره
ملازم2*مفيد خالد فرج الشديفات
ملازم2*رياض يوسف حمدان الخوالده
ملازم2*وصفي صالح ابراهيم الكردي
ملازم2*موسى محمد موسى الحجوج
ملازم2*اياد احمد جميل بني عمر
ملازم2*وصفي محمد فرحان ابوزيتون
ملازم2*مصلح زرقان عوده السليحات
ملازم2*زكريا محمد امين محمد الرفاعي
ملازم2*ابراهيم محمد احمد دواهده
ملازم2*عامر خالد عبدالكريم الجندي
ملازم2*محمود ابراهيم محمد الزغول
ملازم2*اسامه عكاشه مصلح العتوم
ملازم2*عمر احمد عليان المشاقبه
ملازم2*صفوان صالح عبدالرحيم حجازي
ملازم2*ساطع ابراهيم مفلح القبلان
ملازم2*محمد عواد احمد الراوجيح البقوم
ملازم2*يوسف محمدنور حسن العزام
ملازم2*طاهر قبلان عبدالله الوريكات
ملازم2*سعيد فاضل حسن الحاج احمد
ملازم2*خلدون تركي سليم شطناوي
ملازم2*وليد احمد عبدالفتاح الحموري
ملازم2*احمد عبدالحميد حمود العجالين
ملازم2*عادل زيد محمد عواوده
ملازم2*رياض ابراهيم محمد الغراغير
ملازم2*خالد علي سعد الشوابكه
ملازم2*محمد زيد حسن المطلق
ملازم2*عبدالله حسن عبد الحافظ المحاربه
ملازم2*خالد يوسف محمد الصبيحات
ملازم2*امجد حمد عبدالله الخوالده
ملازم2*عادل عبدالرحمن محمد العدوان
ملازم2*مصطفى جابر محمد رزق
ملازم2*ايادالدين محمد احمد الزغول
ملازم2*محمد عبدالله احمد المعادات
ملازم2*فراس فوزات عبد بطاينه
ملازم2*خالد احمد ذيب هياجنه
ملازم2*محمد احمد قاسم الذياب
ملازم2*عادل صالح ابراهيم الصعوب
ملازم2*حاتم محمد قاعود العنزي
ملازم2*وصفي حمد محمد عريق
ملازم2*حسين عوض حسين المريان
ملازم2*بلال عبدالحي كريم الكفاوين
ملازم2*عماد محمد علي المصاروه
ملازم2*محمد علي مفلح المومني
ملازم2*ماهر ممدوح علي الاخرس
ملازم2*اسامه محمود احمد هياجنه
ملازم2*عمر عبده محمد الصبيحات
ملازم2*حسين عمر عبدالهادي حوامده
ملازم2*خالد عبدالله لافي* العجارمه
ملازم2*هشام محمود ناصر تليلان
ملازم2*ايوب احمد سليمان ابوراس
ملازم2*عماد محمد عليان بني يونس
ملازم2*مصطفى جمال فلاح المجالي
ملازم2*صالح عثمان فرحان المرعي
ملازم2*محمد رفعت محمد الحيت
ملازم2*فهد صياح محمد السرديه
ملازم2*محمد حسن محمد هملان
ملازم2*عمر عوده ارشيد الزيود
ملازم2*عبدالله فرحان حسين العزام 
ملازم2*مظهر وصفي جميل خصاونه
ملازم2*خلف عواد حويل السرديه
ملازم2*عماد محمدفؤاد محمد الصمادي
ملازم2*نواف علي منيزل الغويريين
ملازم2*رزق غازي محمد البطاينه
ملازم2*راضي حسين سلامه محاسنه
ملازم2*بهجت ابراهيم قاسم الشمالي
ملازم2*فارس عوده عبدالعزيز غنيمات 
ملازم2*اديب محمد جميل العمايره
ملازم2*سليمان عوض عواد بني عطيه
ملازم2*عبدالمهدي عبدالله عبدالرحيم العربيات
ملازم2*عمر علي يوسف بدران
ملازم2*مرزوق سالم عواد الشرفات
ملازم2*زايد عبدالرحيم مناور اللصاصمه
ملازم2*جمال حسين عبدالهادي حسين
ملازم2*كفاح علي حمد دخل الله بني هاني
ملازم2*عبدالوهاب محمد حماد الفشيكات
ملازم2*سامر عبدالعزيز سالم القراله
ملازم2*طلال محمود حمدان العبادي
ملازم2*عامر شفيق احمد بني احمد
ملازم2*عبدالفتاح سعيد حسين الزيادات
ملازم2*صقر جدعان مناور المرجي
ملازم2*خالد دليل فنيخ الدراوشه
ملازم2*قاسم محمد فتخان الغزي
ملازم2*عبدالله عوده حوران هلال 
ملازم2*فراس نويفع سويلم هدهود
ملازم2*عبدالحميد محمد علي الحسن
ملازم2*مخلد مفلح راكد الحروان
ملازم2*علي راشد حسين بني خالد
ملازم2*موسى نافل عيد النجادات
ملازم2*رياض عبدالله هليل البوال
ملازم2*باسم محمد رشراش بني خالد
ملازم2*محمد سالم رجا السنيان
ملازم2*خالد مرجي شمروخ الدلماز
ملازم2*عاطف محمد عبدالله الشرفات
ملازم2*عوض راجي دهيمان الحيا
ملازم2*جميل سالم سلمان الاحمد
ملازم2*خالد عوده ضامن مفضي
ملازم2*علي غصاب حامد بني خالد
ملازم2*بركات ضافي الاسمر* بني صخر
ملازم2*فهد معيلي ضاحي السميران
ملازم2*عبدالباسط كريم اسماعيل مزعل
ملازم2*محمد خلف مفلح طلاق
ملازم2*خالد محمد سالم الرواشده
ملازم2*فؤاد عايد محمد منيزل
ملازم2*نايف قطيفان منصور الخريشا
ملازم2*مراد موسى يوسف الشبلي
ملازم2*امين نواف غالب بني خالد
ملازم2*عبدالكريم حمد عبدالله الشرفات
ملازم2*عطاالله عيفان بخيتان الشرفات
ملازم2*صدقي جميل حمد الشديفات
ملازم2*ضيف الله سليمان الاسمر* الحماد
ملازم2*عبدالرحمن محمد جميل فانوس
ملازم2*محمد محمود محمد اليوسف
ملازم2*سامي حسين علي العديلي
ملازم2*محمود سليمان محمود الروسان
ملازم2*غيث جميل سليمان الشوارب
ملازم2*سامي عبدالحفيظ داود صالح
ملازم2*جعفر محمد محمود سلامه
ملازم2*ضيف الله احمد علي قواقزه
ملازم2*فريد صالح عبدالكريم العوده
ملازم2*محمد مجيد محمد حتامله
ملازم2*زياد عبدالرحمن سليمان الجرايده
ملازم2*زهير محمد حمدان العلوان
ملازم2*امجد حسين محمد مناور
ملازم2*واصف رضوان محمد الريالات
ملازم2*فيصل سالم سليمان الجبور
ملازم2*خلدون مظهر عبدالمفلح الدباس
ملازم2*احمد مفيد احمد القاضي
ملازم2*احمد يوسف ثاني السواعير
ملازم2*مهند ناصر زعل الكوفحي
ملازم2*جسار صياح سليمان ابوجسار
ملازم2*هاني مصطفى خضر الزغول
ملازم2*محمد عبد محمد الحامد
ملازم2*نواف رافع قفطان القاضي
ملازم2*عدنان علي سالم ابورمان
ملازم2*سيف الدين محمد يوسف عبيدات
ملازم2*محمد موسى محمد عطروز
ملازم2*فادي سامي سليم مرجي
ملازم2*هشام سليمان موسى معايعه
ملازم2*طارق زياد بدري البطاينه
ملازم2*رائد محمد عبد الطراونه
ملازم2*رياض محمد عقيل حماشا
ملازم2*زكريا مصطفى حسن ربابعه
ملازم2*نمر ابراهيم خليل ابوحجر
ملازم2*شاهر فارس عبدالكريم الشخانبه
ملازم2*محمد عبدالله محمود السمارنه
ملازم2*حسن محمود خالد السويلمين
ملازم2*محمد حسان صالح عباده
ملازم2*زياد عايد حسن الزيود
ملازم2*اشرف عمر عبدالرزاق الفاخوري
ملازم2*بادي مصطفى مفلح العبدالكريم
ملازم2*زياد محمود موسى الطويل
ملازم2*ماجد مطلق حسن الوخيان
ملازم2*عبدالله عواد مفضي السعايده
ملازم2*رامي سالم دواد "ابوعرابي العدوان"
ملازم2*احمد فرحان مصطفى الخريسات
ملازم2*احمد غازي محمد مقابله
ملازم2*هشام علي محسن الشوابكه
ملازم2*امجد جاسر منور الجبور
ملازم2*فوزي محمد معقل العتوم
ملازم2*جبريل ارشيد دخل الله العبادله
ملازم2*حامد عيسى محمود الخلايله
ملازم2*نزال صالح عبدالله العبادي
ملازم2*خالد محمود عياده حتامله
ملازم2*اشرف فايز علي* الشطناوي 
ملازم2*موفق جريس سليمان سمردلي 
ملازم2*محمد عبد الرحيم محمود السهو

*


*من رتبة وكيل الى رتبة ملازم2 


*الرتبة*الاسم
وكيل*سامر محمد حسين شناعه
وكيل*اشرف احمد طالب خريس
وكيل*علاء محسن معروف النوافله
وكيل*ناصر احمد حسين الحمود
وكيل*اسماعيل حافظ محمد الترتير
وكيل*محمد حمد عوده الدعجه
وكيل*المعتصم بالله علي سلامه النبيعان
وكيل*يونس حمد احمد ماضي
وكيل*محمد حسن محمد ابو العسل
وكيل*خضر احمد خضر الرحيل
وكيل*سامي طه حسن صقر
وكيل*فراس فرحان كريم عطير
وكيل*عبد الكريم محمد عمر جمعه
وكيل*نصر الله محمود موسى المشاقبه
وكيل*فؤاد احمد عيسى العزام
وكيل*وائل حسين فؤاد الفريحات
وكيل*محمد رشيد توفيق الجراح
وكيل*ابراهيم فرج سالم العضايله
وكيل*اشرف محمد سلمان الافغاني
وكيل*عبد المعطي محمود عواد المناصير
وكيل*محمد محمود مصلح الخلايله
وكيل*احمد محمود راشد ابو الحسن
وكيل*حسام الدين محمود احمد العمري
وكيل*محمود محمد يونس قزاقزه
وكيل*خالد اسماعيل عبدالله عبابنه
وكيل*حسين جابر مصطفى العكور
وكيل*امجد محمود عبد الحميد السعايده
وكيل*محمد سامي محمد بني يونس
وكيل*ماجد محمود ونس الشريده
وكيل*حسان احمد عبد الرحمن المومني
وكيل*جاد الله محمد هارون الشلول
وكيل*فراس ابراهيم محمد فريحات
وكيل*علي احمد سليمان العسود
وكيل*فايز محمد موسى المداينه
وكيل*محمد عبد الكريم احمد ابو عويضه
وكيل*عمر نائل عبد الله العمري
وكيل*مازن هايل ذياب البري
وكيل*محمود حسن عبد القادر الزواغه
وكيل*مهند محمد فارس عبيدات
وكيل*ينال فوزي عبد القادر ددوخ
وكيل*فراس شكري احمد بني عيسى
وكيل*رائد محمود محمد الدويس
وكيل*نور الدين محمد علي حسن
وكيل*احسان ابراهيم طالب العبد الله
وكيل*محمد خير زيد لبيب خرفان
وكيل*جهاد سليمان عبدالرحمن الرواشده
وكيل*علي تركي عليان الخوالده
وكيل*محمد محمود حسين الشوابكه
وكيل*يوسف محمود احمد الغازي
وكيل*راتب عبد الرحمن عبد الله الخريسات
وكيل*سامي نايف خازر الزواهره
وكيل*عبد الله حامد عناد العاصم
وكيل*حسن محمد عبد طوالبه
وكيل*محمد قبلان خلف الزواهره
وكيل*مصطفى مداد محمد النعيمات
وكيل*هيثم سلامه لائق الخمايسه
وكيل*بهجت نائل صالح البقور
وكيل*امين جهاد عبد الحميد النعيمي
وكيل*خلف احمد نوري الدلابيح
وكيل*عماد تيسير عقله العموش
وكيل*محمد عقله علي نقرش
وكيل*جمال خليفه محمد الحجاج
وكيل*محمد حسني عبد الجليل علي الاحمد
وكيل*عبد الله سعيد عبد الله جاموس
وكيل*قاسم محمود عبد الله محاسنه
وكيل*عوني عايد فلاح الزواهره
وكيل*محمد عبد الحميد مصطفى ابو علي
وكيل*محمد طالب حسين الذينات
وكيل*محمد رشيد شاكر عضيبات
وكيل*عايد محمود خليل السالم
وكيل*حمد قاسم محمد دقدوقه
وكيل*عمر علي محمد العوامله
وكيل*حموده محمد عاطف احمد الصباحين
وكيل*خليل حسين خليف الزيود
وكيل*محمود جبر رفاعي ابورفاعي
وكيل*عامر فاضل سليمان الربابعه
وكيل*فراس عبد الكريم علي فريحات
وكيل*عاهد ابراهيم احمد الخلوف
وكيل*احمد سليمان محمد حمد
وكيل*سليم عبد الكريم سليم الجبور
وكيل*ابراهيم سلامه حمد المراعيه
وكيل*يوسف محمود عيد القيام
وكيل*حمد عليان خليفه الجسار
وكيل*ناظم سليمان الاحمد الزبون
وكيل*منصور حسين علي الحمصي
وكيل*موفق عبد الرحيم محمد الريان
وكيل*نضال احمد حسين الهريشات
وكيل*فراس احمد عيد عطيات
وكيل*نزار محمود خليف النهداوي
وكيل*زهير نافع محمد الصبيحات
وكيل*خالد نمر مروح النواجي
وكيل*فالح محمود احمد خطار
وكيل*سامي حسن عواد المصري
وكيل*جهاد محمد ذيب علي
وكيل*رشيد طاهر رشيد العدوان
وكيل*بكر محمد دحل الزبن
وكيل*وسام فتحي حسن البطاينه
وكيل*عبد الباسط موسى ارشيد حتامله
وكيل*نواف محمود فياض الشرقي
وكيل*عدنان محمود مصطفى السيلاوي
وكيل*عمر محمد سعيد السلامات
وكيل*طايل فريح عبد الرحمن الرقاد
وكيل*عبد اللطيف محمد حمدان دواغره
وكيل*وليد غالب محمد المومني
وكيل*بلال يوسف موسي العثامنه
وكيل*عماد سلامه شتيوي النظامي
وكيل*زاهر مفلح علي الطويقات
وكيل*عبد الله فتحي عبد الله الزعبي
وكيل*صالح سالم احمد البلاونه
وكيل*زياد قبلان احمد العدوان
وكيل*زياد عبد الله صالح ابو حمور
وكيل*امجد محمد كساب محمود الروسان
وكيل*شجاع سالم قويدر لطايفه
وكيل*عاهد خليف حماد الربيحات
وكيل*عماد محمد جبريل الرواجفه
وكيل*خالد نايف محمد الشياب
وكيل*احمد سالم عبدالعزيز المشوح
وكيل*خلدون علي حمدان القضاه
وكيل*خالد ظاهر يوسف العدوان
وكيل*ايمن احمد عبدالله الخلوف
وكيل*عاصم عارف علي خشمان
وكيل*محمد عبد الله عبد الرحمن الحر
وكيل*وصفي عوض عوده السميرات
وكيل*ابراهيم قاسم محمد الجواليد
وكيل*عاطف هايل عليوي الحسان
وكيل*جوهاد غانم عبد الله العظامات
وكيل*هيكل ضيف الله متروك الفقهاء
وكيل*عناد فلاح عياده المساعيد
وكيل*طايل حمدان فليح الديكه
وكيل*عواد فلاح حامد الشرفات
وكيل*طه محمد سليمان السنيان
وكيل*هاني حامد راشد الشرعه
وكيل*فؤاد فلاح سالم الوليدات
وكيل*حاتم محمد مسلم المساعيد
وكيل*فلاح سالم محمد السعود
وكيل*حاتم محمد عبدالكريم القطيفان
وكيل*نعيم محمد لباد العطاونه
وكيل*معن خلف درداح الفايز
وكيل*زياد نزال مضحي الصبيحات
وكيل*محمد نزال دويشر الحماد
وكيل*توفيق سعود سالم الحردان
وكيل*عقاب محمد نهار بني خالد
وكيل*عبد الله خضر ضيف الله الزعيم
وكيل*ابراهيم فارس عبيدان الشرفات
وكيل*صقر حابس محمد السرديه
وكيل*امين زايد عرب العون
وكيل*علي مفلح عايد الطعجان
وكيل*عطا الله صبح عرب خازر
وكيل*محمد فنخير مفلح الخلف
وكيل*فاعور عبد الله كايد العبوس
وكيل*فالح عوده اقبيل الشوشان
وكيل*رائد قاسم محمد السردي
وكيل*ممدوح لافي عايد مران
وكيل*عوده عبد الله قاسم البطونيه
وكيل*محمد عبد عبيد الزوايده
وكيل*موفق عبد الله صالح العقرباوي
وكيل*ايسر محمد سالم الزهير
وكيل*بدر حمدان سمير صالح
وكيل*جعفر عبد المعطي محمد ابونصير
وكيل*حاتم محمد اسمر السرديه
وكيل*نائل مرزوق مقبل الدعجه
وكيل*عوض محمد عوض الشحاتيت
وكيل*محمد علي محمد العرينات
وكيل*ماجد راكان تركي الزبن
وكيل*محمد حسن مفلح الصباح
وكيل*خليل خلف مفلح الصهيبه
وكيل*عبد الاله محمد مفلح بني خالد
وكيل*منصور عبد الله محمود المعجل
وكيل*ثاني مطر كساب الشرفات
وكيل*حسن علي عواد الحويدي
وكيل*احمد عبيد ذوقان الحماد
وكيل*مالك كساب شلال بني خالد
وكيل*محمود سالم سويلم الجهني
وكيل*نواف علي اربيع النعيمات
وكيل*ماهر محمود علي الخزاعله
وكيل*هاني عبد المهدي سالم العمرو
وكيل*فايز احمد يعقوب الزغول
وكيل*عبد الله احمد حامد الثوابية
وكيل*محمد احمد عدنان احمد ظاظا
وكيل*عاصم عبد الرحمن محمد شواهين
وكيل*وائل عبد الكريم محمود حمدان
وكيل*محمد صالح ذياب غماز
وكيل*ادريس محمد فواز العلي
وكيل*محمد خير عبد الرحمن محمد الصعوب
وكيل*ناصر عطا الله احمد ابو رواق
وكيل*محمد احمد ابراهيم قاسم
وكيل*عبد الله سعيد عبد الله خضر
وكيل*ياسين سلامه سعيد الغليلات
وكيل*محمد فضيل محمد ابو حويل
وكيل*عيد احمد عيد الوشاحي
وكيل*محمد مصطفى عوض قرعان
وكيل*رائد فايز سالم صلاحيين
وكيل*عمر محمد فلاح النعيمات
وكيل*جبريل ابراهيم سليمان المشاقبه
وكيل*محمد حمدان سليمان البنيان
وكيل*معن عوده عبد السكارنه
وكيل*محمد غازي يوسف المعايطه
وكيل*خالد احمد راشد الخزاعله
وكيل*اياد محمد محمود دغيم
وكيل*جهاد مبارك محمد الحماد
وكيل*طالب احمد سلامه الشماسين
وكيل*ماهر محمود علي الزريقات
وكيل*رائد محمود خليف الضمور
وكيل*مؤيد محمد موسى الحوارنه
وكيل*مخلد محمد راشد الدعجه
وكيل*زهير صبري صالح الحراحشه
وكيل*سامر شاهر دخيل العقيلي
وكيل*عامر ابراهيم عطا الله الذنيبات
وكيل*انس عبد المعطي يحيى ابو رمان
وكيل*عاهد خالد سعود السليحات
وكيل*علاء غالب حامد الشموط
وكيل*محمود مفلح صالح الشوابكه
وكيل*فواز مصطفى احمد المرهاش
وكيل*ريمون نايف اسحق الحلو
وكيل*عيسى احمد محمد الربابعه
وكيل*محمد عيد فالح شهاب
وكيل*مالك محمد عبد الحميد الكفاوين
وكيل*فراس موسى عوده ابو ريشه
وكيل*محمد غالب محمد الجبريل
وكيل*ابراهيم امين عواد المدادحه
وكيل*صالح علي لافي الرحيله
وكيل*محمد عبد الرحيم عيسى العيسى
وكيل*محمد فهد محمد ابو رمان
وكيل*محمد فالح نور الشمايله
وكيل*بكر عبد الهادي فلاح الحنايفه
وكيل*خالد عطا جريد الشرفات
وكيل*اشرف عبدالله عبيد الزيود
وكيل*نضال خليل حمد الزيود
وكيل*خالد يحيى حامد ابو زيتون
وكيل*معاذ جهاد محمد العمر الذبيان
وكيل*علي محمد عبد النبي احمد
وكيل*همام احمد عبد الكريم ابو شنب
وكيل*وليد عبدالقادر مناور درادكه
وكيل*فيصل حسني محمد سليم العيسى
وكيل*عمر خميس سمور وريكات
وكيل*خالد عبدالرحمن احمد الحياصات
وكيل*عمر ابراهيم عبد الكريم الزواهره
وكيل*رامي عبد الفتاح خالد صادق موسى
وكيل*سامي محمود عبد الرحيم الخلايله
وكيل*سامي عقيل مرشد المشاقبه
وكيل*عبد الرحمن محمد محمود دواغره
وكيل*علاء صالح سطعان الحنيطي
وكيل*عوده ابراهيم احمد الظواهره
وكيل*معاذ حسن محمد ابراهيم
وكيل*احمد سليم محمد عابودي
وكيل*اسامه خلف فارس ارديسات
وكيل*عبد الكريم يوسف عبد الرحمن علي
وكيل*صهيب حمدان محمد حسن
وكيل*عيسى حسن احمد الكركي
وكيل*عبد الله علي سالم القضاه
وكيل*محمد احمد طالب هزايمه
وكيل*محمد مراد زكي مراد الصمادي
وكيل*انور عبد الرحمن نوران المجالي
وكيل*عبد الله احمد عطا الله الشباطات
وكيل*محمد حمدان فاعور اللاحم
وكيل*خالد محمد زين العابدين احمد خليفات
وكيل*معن قاسم علي الغويري
وكيل*فراس امين سعيد عبيد
وكيل*مراد محمد سالم احمرو
وكيل*مصطفى توفيق محمد القدري
وكيل*احمد قاسم محمد الشياب
وكيل*شوكت حسين نور الشمايله
وكيل*محمد عبدالفتاح فريد الصمادي
وكيل*احمد محمد سليمان العساسفه الحباشنه
وكيل*احمد علي محمد عتوم
وكيل*محمد مصطفى احمد بني عطا
وكيل*ماهر موسى مصطفى القراقره
وكيل*خالد حمود احمد النجداوي
وكيل*علاء محمد سعيد الحسين
وكيل*سعيد محمد سعيد علي فريوان
وكيل*احمد فوزي مصطفى الذينات
وكيل*محمد عواد سعد الخوالده
وكيل*علي صالح احمد بني احمد
وكيل*عمرو قويدر محمود عبيدات
وكيل*اياد علي حسين السحيمات
وكيل*فارس عوض حامد الطراونه
وكيل*ياسر اعبد محمود الرواشده
وكيل*بكر عبده حامد الطراونه
وكيل*محمد سعود عواد الخرابشه
وكيل*احمد جمال صالح الحنيطي
وكيل*محمد صالح محمد العموش
وكيل*بدر ابراهيم سلامه العموش
وكيل*اياد خالد محمد مقابله
وكيل*نجوى زهير حافظ النجداوي
وكيل*بنان راتب احمد المحادين
وكيل*غرام حسن مصطفى العفيف
وكيل*احلام محمد ابراهيم الهباهبه
وكيل*دينا عبد الله صالح ابو عواد
وكيل*منى محمد عزمي محمد الخليفات
وكيل*ليالي اتحاد احمد العثامين
وكيل*هدى خالد محمود العبد
وكيل*سهيله علي عبيد الله النسور
وكيل*فاديه عبد الكريم محمد الكساسبة
وكيل*غاده كمال عبد الرزاق خريسات
وكيل*احسان راتب علي القراله
وكيل*سهاد محمد جبريل الطوره
وكيل*روان زيد عبد الرحيم كوكش
وكيل*عهود محمد رضوان زبون
وكيل*اسماء مد الله سفهان الرواشده
وكيل*وجدان عبد الرحيم احمد مستريحي
وكيل*وفاء محمد علي السلمان
وكيل*رولا ظاهر محمد مصطفى
وكيل*هديل توفيق ذيب المومني
وكيل*رشا علي عبد العزيز العضايله
وكيل*عبير عذاب عايد السرحان
وكيل*اسماعيل محمود سالم القزاقزه
وكيل*فراس محمود خالد العمري
وكيل*جعفر عطيوي عقله السعيدات
وكيل*عبد المهدي سليمان سلامه الروسان
وكيل*ايمن علي احمد الصلاح
وكيل*زيد ابراهيم سليمان الحسنات
وكيل*مهند محمد داوود نافع
وكيل*محمد عوض حامد الغيالين
وكيل*عطا الله عيد حطاب الشرفات
وكيل*هاني نهار مصطفى البلاونه
وكيل*محمد ابراهيم باير الشلول
وكيل*خالد محمد محمود الدلكي
وكيل*رائد محمد محمود العمري
وكيل*طارق يوسف مفلح ابو دلبوح
وكيل*صالح محمد فياض عبد القادر
وكيل*عبد الرحمن عبد الرزاق رجا الله الجعافره
وكيل*نايل فالح عبد الرحيم الزواهره
وكيل*فريد عبد القادر مناور درادكه
وكيل*اشرف سليمان احمد خريسات
وكيل*جهاد محمد فضيل الطلافيح
وكيل*خالد صالح علي الزعبي
وكيل*عبد الله ابراهيم علي محاسيس
وكيل*فيصل احمد عبد الهادي العسولي
وكيل*غسان فواز عباس غزالي
وكيل*لؤي كايد نجيب عبد الله
وكيل*فيصل محمد محمود زعل
وكيل*محمد علي صالح الدرابكه
وكيل*صالح احمد محمد القمول
وكيل*ايمن جودت خليل حموري
وكيل*محمود علي سليمان السنيان
وكيل*رائد عبد المطلب كريم المعايطه
وكيل*فيصل علي خالد بني اسماعيل
وكيل*عبد الفتاح عبد الرزاق العبد الله الرحاحله
وكيل*منير محمد احمد البطوش
وكيل*هيثم احمد محمد ابومطر
وكيل*مالك عيد ضيف الله الموازره
وكيل*خالد عايد مران السرحان
وكيل*احمد هلال حمدان الزواهره
وكيل*سمير محمد طالب مقدادي
وكيل*مهند قاسم محمد عبيدات
وكيل*رائد محمد عيد معابره
وكيل*صالح عبد النور محمود الدعجه
وكيل*سلامه محمد سلامه المحاسيس
وكيل*محمد مفلح فليح العجالين
وكيل*حسين محمود فالح العزام
وكيل*ماهر محمد شاتي شلهوب
وكيل*حابس عبد القادر محمد ابو الفول
وكيل*علي امين مصطفى بني موسى
وكيل*صالح ارحيل عبد الله السبيله
وكيل*فواز بخيت فازع المهيرات
وكيل*يونس مسلم فلاح الشديفات
وكيل*عبد الاله موسى احمد غنيمات
وكيل*سالم عبد العزيز علاوي الخلايله
وكيل*شاكر زعل سعيد ابو مطر
وكيل*نواف خالد سالم الكوشه
وكيل*جميل يوسف مصطفي مرتضي
وكيل*حسن علي عوده الزوايده
وكيل*ماجد فلاح احمد درادكه
وكيل*جهاد محمود سالم الشوابكه
وكيل*مازن خلف تركي المجالي
وكيل*وصفي علي مفلح الجخ
وكيل*محمود محمد محمود العمري
وكيل*قاسم عبد الله سالم الربيحات
وكيل*جمعه عبد عبد الله الخصبه
وكيل*غيث رضوان سليمان الجراد
وكيل*حمدان يوسف سعيد المعاويد
وكيل*ابراهيم عمر عبد الله البطوش
وكيل*مهند محمد حسين بطاح
وكيل*خلدون ابراهيم العلي الخرابشه
وكيل*حيدر فيصل محمد عبيدات
وكيل*مجدي عبده عليان القراله
وكيل*عصام محمد عوض القرعان
وكيل*احمد علي سالم النعيمات
وكيل*باسل احمد موسى الزواهره
وكيل*معتصم راكز عبد الله الجوازنه
وكيل*محمد محمود المفلح الزعبي
وكيل*محمد هاشم عبد الله النسور
وكيل*باسم سالم نزال الزيود
وكيل*زياد موسى لافي الخوالده
وكيل*وليد عبد الله مفلح الخريسات
وكيل*رائد عقله جبران السمارنه
وكيل*ممدوح سلامه ضاعن المهيرات
وكيل*فراس محمد فارس بشابشه
وكيل*سمير يحيى خليل كريشان
وكيل*بدر محمد سليمان الخلايله
وكيل*بكر جميل سليمان الصوافين
وكيل*نهاد محمد احمد الصعايده
وكيل*محمد مصطفي كمال محمد نوري اغا
وكيل*ريم علي حسين السوادحه
وكيل*لمى عوني جريس ابو جوده
وكيل*ياسمين خليل عبد القادر الكردي
وكيل*آن واصف سليمان الطوال
وكيل*سناء مصطفى عبد السلام فريحات
وكيل*عهود محسن محمد شملوني
وكيل*حنان محمد يوسف الشيحان
وكيل*هدى محمد حمدان العمارين
وكيل*عماد فواز محيميد الرواشده
وكيل*زيد محمود عكاشه الزواهره
وكيل*محمد شافع عبد العزيز الكايد
وكيل*عبد الله محمد شفيق سليمان طبنجه
وكيل*محمد خالد توفيق هليل
وكيل*محمد صالح ابراهيم الفراج
وكيل*يحيى عبد القادر فارس بني عميره
وكيل*مجدي شحاده محمود طمراوي
وكيل*حاتم محمد سالم البلاونه
وكيل*عادل يوسف حسين الدعجي
وكيل*هيثم عبد الفتاح عبدالجليل عثمان
وكيل*علي محمد احمد حمادنه
وكيل*زيد محمد يوسف كساسبه
وكيل*محمود عزت محمد ابو العسل
وكيل*احمد سعد صالح الخوالده
وكيل*مروان انور توفيق ابو اغا
وكيل*محمود صالح محمود الديات
وكيل*محمد صادق عبد الرحمن ابو الرب
وكيل*جمال عبد الله عبد الرحمن الفاعوري
وكيل*احمد ماجد قويطين العزام
وكيل*هيثم فهمي سليمان يحيى
وكيل*ايمن سليمان مهاوش الصوالحه
وكيل*سعد محمود فارس الخالدي
وكيل*محمد ابراهيم حسين الزحراوي
وكيل*عيسى محمد منفي النعيمي
وكيل*وليد عمر محمد الداغستاني
وكيل*اكرم عارف ارويق خوالده
وكيل*صايل مخلد عبد الجليل النصار
وكيل*حسام عبد الرحيم مفضي العلاوين
وكيل*فؤاد محمد سالم بني خلف
وكيل*علي نهار علي الصرايره
وكيل*زكريا محمد مرزوق ابو جوده
وكيل*خالد طلب عبد الرحمن الزيادات
وكيل*زيد محمد فارس النميرات
وكيل*زهير بركات عبد الله العلوان
وكيل*عمر محمد محمود زواهره
وكيل*مالك محمد ضيف الله الزغاتيت
وكيل*شادي جمال عوده الزعبي
وكيل*رائد ابراهيم عطيه الجعافره
وكيل*مشهور حسين محمد الفندي
وكيل*اسحاق عربي خلف عبابنه
وكيل*خالد علي نويران الدعجه
وكيل*محمود محمد عيد القيام
وكيل*فيصل خليل عواد القضاه
وكيل*احمد عيد احمد العدوان
وكيل*شادي جمال نايف المومني
وكيل*عبد الله محمد احمد طوالبه
وكيل*احمد عبد الرحمن سلطان فريحات
وكيل*مصطفى حسن احمد عتوم
وكيل*عماد محمد احمد الزيادات
وكيل*زياد غالب موسى العدوان
وكيل*عمر محمود علي خوالده
وكيل*احمد صالح العبد اللواما
وكيل*زين علي عبدالرحمن الخشمان
وكيل*خالد ياسر حنين الفرا
وكيل*فوزي عبد الله عبد المواجده
وكيل اول *ابراهيم منصور حجاج الخزاعله
وكيل اول *حاكم محمود عيد عويد
وكيل اول *ثائر ضخر غسان الدباس
وكيل*محمد خالد عيد الصقر
وكيل*عمر سلطان غديقات الجراح
وكيل*امجد احمد مفضي المسانده
وكيل*عدنان محمد علي احمد الحسن
وكيل*حسام عيسي محمد الروسان
وكيل*ابراهيم مسيب رجا الخصبه
وكيل*سالم عتيق سلمان الخمايسه
وكيل*يحيي خلف محمود عودات
وكيل*بلال نوران احمد الشرمان
وكيل*فادي سلمان سلامه ابو غليون
وكيل*وصفي محمود خالد طوالبه
وكيل*رمضان علي ربيع المرادات
وكيل*جهاد مصطفى ابراهيم الحسنات
وكيل*بسام سالم موسي المشاقبه
وكيل اول *رائد عبدالفتاح محمد ابوعبود
وكيل*خالد عايد سالم الخرشان
وكيل*فراس احمد كريم خريوش
وكيل*احمد سعود محمد الرقاد
وكيل*يوسف مزلوه عبد الله العدينات
وكيل*ايمن ابراهيم سالم النواجي
وكيل*فراس محمد سعيد الرشيدات
وكيل*حنان محمد سعيد يوسف عفانه
وكيل*خالد فرحان عثمان الهنداوي
وكيل*محمد نصر عبد عبد الواحد
وكيل*منذر صالح سليم الخوالده
وكيل*صخر طالب سلامه الحسنات
وكيل*محمد ذياب اشتيوي البدور
وكيل*مأمون احمد حمد الشناتوه
وكيل*نبيل محمد علي الخوالده
وكيل*باسم خالد علي المجدوب
وكيل*احمد عبد الرزاق عواد الطواهيه
وكيل*محمد محمود فضيل طعاني
وكيل*مرزوق محمود حمدان المرزوق
وكيل*امين جميل غمار المطيريين
وكيل*رائد خالد عقله البنادره
وكيل*خليفه سلامه سالم الرفوع
وكيل*ماهر احمد حسن خلف
وكيل*محمد سعيد عوض القصراوي
وكيل*فهمي محمد مفضي الصلمان الخرشه
وكيل*اسامه مغامس حمد الفراهيد
وكيل*اسماعيل محمد صالح المومني
وكيل*سعد محمد عبدالرحمن الحربي
وكيل*زكريا عبد الله محمد جرادات
وكيل*سامر يوسف احمد كساسبه
وكيل*موفق طالب سلمان السبيله
وكيل*عادل محمد رويعي العبيسات
وكيل*حافظ قبلان هريس الشرفات
وكيل*حابس عطا منير المساعيد
وكيل*محمد عبد المجيد ابراهيم السحيمات
وكيل*محمود قبلان سلامه العجالين
وكيل*ابراهيم احمد عطا الله الرواشده
وكيل*تيسير محمد حمد العمريين
وكيل*ابراهيم خليل عقله العصيفات العمرو
وكيل*محمود عبد الله سعود الصمادي
وكيل*هشام عيسى حسين المراشده
وكيل*جهاد امين سلامه الرواشده
وكيل*احمد ابراهيم احمد بني مفرج
وكيل*سامر خضر عيسي يحيي
وكيل*اسامه احمد عبد الله العفيشات
وكيل*احمد دالي جابر الحرافشه
وكيل*ابراهيم محمد نصر المحادين
وكيل*حسن سلامه محمد النعيمات
وكيل*محمد محمود علي الزيود
وكيل*اكرم يحيى حسن فحماوي
وكيل*رامي ابراهيم عبد الله النمري
وكيل*ياسين محمد يوسف المومني
وكيل*غسان حمدان عبيد الله الزغيلات
وكيل*سميح احمد سلمان العرمان
وكيل*يوسف ياسين شفيق البيرقدار
وكيل*بلال محمد رشيد الخلايله
وكيل*ايمن عبد الله عقل العشوش
وكيل*ياسر حسن مفلح المعايطه
وكيل*سليم محمد احمد الزحراوي
وكيل*مفيد يوسف علي بني فياض
وكيل*ماجد محمد فرج الشرمان
وكيل*برهان عبد الفتاح احمد العوايشه
وكيل*نايل علي محمد الحيارات
وكيل*عيسي محمد راشد العليمات
وكيل*واصف محمد عطا الله المجالي
وكيل*عبد المنعم احمد خلف الشلول
وكيل*عيد فلاح احمد الزيود
وكيل*ايمن صدقي علي العزام
وكيل*خليفه سليمان غديفان الغويري
وكيل*مروان تركي عبد الحميد غنيمات
وكيل*هاشم احمد خليف السحيمات
وكيل*خلف منصور فلاح الحساميه
وكيل*رياض عبدالحميد فلاح الحساميه
وكيل*احمد خالد موسى الجناديه
وكيل*سالم عبد الفتاح مفلح الشرايعه
وكيل*زهدي زيد فلاح العشيبان
وكيل*احمد عمر علي خطاطبه
وكيل*خليل عايد فارس ابو تايه
وكيل*راكان علي عطا الله المجالي
وكيل*عبد المهدي عاطف عبد المهدي العربيات
وكيل*مصطفي عبد الله سلمان الخريشه
وكيل*فيصل فائق عبد المعطي الصرايره
وكيل*خالد احمد السليم الحياري
وكيل*علاء عبد اللطيف حسين بريشي
وكيل*مامون خالد بادي الحلايبه
وكيل*زهير احمد عقيل شرقي
وكيل*جبريل عبد الفتاح سلمان الحوامده
وكيل*خالد جميل شحاده المومني
وكيل*مروان محمود محمد الطلافيح
وكيل*عاهد منصور عبد المهدي السليحات
وكيل*سفيان مناور كريم الشوابكه
وكيل*عيسى فاهد حسين الدويكات
وكيل*حاكم احمد مسند ابو ريشه
وكيل*وجيه عواد عبد اللطيف السكر
وكيل*معين عبد الكريم عبد المومني
وكيل*احمد خلف فرحان طبيشات
وكيل*محمد خالد قاسم الفقير
وكيل*راكان فخري حسين غوانمه
وكيل*هيثم انيس فايز العيده
وكيل*عوده محمد مصطفى الشلول
وكيل*بلال مفلح ثلجي عبابنه
وكيل*منذر علي محمد هليل
وكيل*زياد ماجد احمد ابو حشيش
وكيل*ظاهر غالب علي الدعجه
وكيل*سالم حسن حمدان عايد
وكيل*انور ابراهيم احمد الرحيل
وكيل*ادم محمود علي بني عطيه
وكيل*توفيق حمزه هاشم ملكاوي
وكيل*محمد عبد الحميد ضيف الله المداينه
وكيل*رائد احمد يوسف الحسن
وكيل*محمد يوسف عبد ربه الغرابلي
وكيل*حسن عبد المهدي صلاح احمد
وكيل*بسام احمد سلامه الزيود
وكيل*عبدالكريم جسيم خلف الحماد





تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

